
Elastic Reality 3.1 (1993) - AndrewKemendo
https://vetusware.com/download/Elastic%20Reality%203.0%20%2B%203.1%20Update%203.0/?id=10805
======
AndrewKemendo
This software was $3000 per license back in 1993 and was used extensively on
TV shows and Movies, most notably the morphs on Star Trek DS9 and the book
covers for the Animorphs series.

